# Craftsman 21833 or rigid r4512



## Butterbean (Jan 25, 2012)

On my first post, you guys helped me decide to get a new TS as opposed to a upgraded fence on my old Delta. 

I have been trying to decide between the Craftsman or the Rigid TS. They are both about 600$. The rigid says it's only 13 amps, is that less power than the 1 1/2 hp CM? Is 13 amps enough power? The Rigid offers a three year warranty but I can't figure out what kind of warranty offers the CM has. 

Please offer opinions. Thanks.


----------



## ATL Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

My understanding is that they are the same saw. I bought the Ridgid because I found a Harbor Freight coupon for 20% and Home Depot honored it. I am very happy with it. Its better than the old Delta contractor saw my dad had.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

ATL Jack said:


> My understanding is that they are the same saw. I bought the Ridgid because I found a Harbor Freight coupon for 20% and Home Depot honored it. I am very happy with it. Its better than the old Delta contractor saw my dad had.


Now that is interesting. Home Depot honoring a Harbor Freight coupon.


Is that normal business?

George


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

the R4512 still has the lifetime service agreement on it, correct?


----------



## Butterbean (Jan 25, 2012)

troyd1976 said:


> the R4512 still has the lifetime service agreement on it, correct?


I have read on an earlier post that they don't do that any more. I really need to clarify that before I commit to buying.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

I do know when i got my R4512 as a replacement the guy at ridgid told me they were going to do away with the LSA because mainly the battery's on cordless tools was killing them.
it might be worth while if you have a few home depots in your area to see if any have the 4512 with LSA stamped on the box still. from what he had told me long as that's stamped on the packaging you can register that item for it.
I had a R4511 with a lot of issues, they replaced it outright with the R4512 under the lSA.


----------



## ATL Jack (Dec 11, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> Now that is interesting. Home Depot honoring a Harbor Freight coupon.
> 
> Is that normal business?
> 
> George


I have heard that it is hit or miss. Both the Home Depots I have tried it at honored it, probably because there are a few Harbor Freights in my area.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Both made by Dayton....pretty much the same saw. The CM has a standard 1 year warranty with the option of buying an extended warranty. The Ridgid has a 3 year warranty, and the last I knew they were offering the LSA if you sign up, but note that it's not a lifetime warranty. 

I've heard of a few HD's accepting the HF 20% coupon. Heck, Sears might too....doesn't hurt to ask b/c it only takes one yes to make the deal. Sometimes you have to ask more than one person. :thumbsup:


----------



## Butterbean (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok so how bout this... Is the 13 amp motor enough motor for most situations? Is 13 amps the same thing as 1 1/2 hp just different terms?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Butterbean said:


> Ok so how bout this... Is the 13 amp motor enough motor for most situations? Is 13 amps the same thing as 1 1/2 hp just different terms?


There shouldn't be a big difference between 13 and 15 amps, but if all else was equal, 15 amps would be a tad stronger. It's hard for us to know why the numbers are different...could be differences in efficiency, could be different motors, could even be a typo by Ridgid or an exaggeration by Sears, but the 1-1/2hp rating should still apply...it's kind of a loosely defined term anyway. Getting the belt tension and alignment, and the blade alignment spot on, and choosing the correct high quality blade will make as much of a difference as minor motor power differences. That's enough power for most hobby tasks.


----------



## Butterbean (Jan 25, 2012)

knotscott said:


> There shouldn't be a big difference between 13 and 15 amps, but if all else was equal, 15 amps would be a tad stronger. It's hard for us to know why the numbers are different...could be differences in efficiency, could be different motors, could even be a typo by Ridgid or an exaggeration by Sears, but the 1-1/2hp rating should still apply...it's kind of a loosely defined term anyway. Getting the belt tension and alignment, and the blade alignment spot on, and choosing the correct high quality blade will make as much of a difference as minor motor power differences. That's enough power for most hobby tasks.


I appreciate your knowledge. I think I'll go with the rigid. It's quite popular. Thanks guys for sure!


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

I just recently went with the Rigid. I actually had a problem where something popped loose in the motor housing and was clanging like mad. Home Depot is exchanging it with no hassles, so that is a plus about the seller. I was assured by one of the guys on this site that this is not a general problem with the Rigid, and based on the reviews I've seen here and everywhere else I'm inclined to believe it. I've been told that Craftsman makes basically the same saw as the 4512 but I've been turned off by Craftsman power tools. Not great personal experiences and I've heard bad things about how Craftsman has cut corners in the manufacturing process. I couldn't say with 100% certainty that this is true, but when you already have a bias and hear bad news about something it is easy to believe. Good luck with whatever direction you go.


----------



## JMHuss (Feb 8, 2012)

Butterbean said:


> I have read on an earlier post that they don't do that any more. I really need to clarify that before I commit to buying.


I picked up the R4512 this past weekend from my local Home Depot and it came with a card to register for the LSA. Wish I would have realized some HDs honor the 20% HF coupons. :huh:

As far as power goes, I switched mine to 220v and put a Diablo combination blade on it immediately. I haven't done much with it yet since I've only had it for a few days, but I did test ripping some 3/4" oak and the motor didn't bog down at all. I also ran some 3/8" MDF and 3/4" pine through it, and you couldn't even tell you were feeding material into the blade.

Also, if you plan on switching to 220v, consider doing it before you assemble the saw. I didn't and, although not terribly difficult, was a little awkward to re-wire the motor once it was on the stand. The re-wiring itself is exceedingly simple with good instructions provided, however.

HTH,
Jonathan


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

nblasa said:


> ...I've been told that Craftsman makes basically the same saw as the 4512 but I've been turned off by Craftsman power tools. Not great personal experiences and I've heard bad things about how Craftsman has cut corners in the manufacturing process. I couldn't say with 100% certainty that this is true, but when you already have a bias and hear bad news about something it is easy to believe. Good luck with whatever direction you go.


For clarification, Craftsman doesn't make the 21833....Dayton makes it for them and for Ridgid, and they also sell a nearly identical model under their own name. To keep things complicated, Sears uses a holding company called Colovos to import it for them, but AFAIK it's manufactured by Dayton. I doubt they're all exactly identical, but it's usually cheaper for the manufacturers to make them as similar as possible than it is to add cheaper part here or there....especially the cast parts. The biggest differences would likely be in the parts that are added on to the main body and castings. With that said, in your own words you have a bias against Sears, so I think you made a prudent choice. The nameplates don't bother me one way or the other, but if the prices are close, the 3 year warranty and LSA of the R4512 sure beats a stick in the eye too.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Butterbean said:


> I have read on an earlier post that they don't do that any more. I really need to clarify that before I commit to buying.


 They still do have lifeting warrenty you have to regester tool in 90 day's it will tell you what to do you have to mail recipt in and the upc . here is what i found 
*LIFETIME SERVICE AGREEMENT FOR RIDGID® HAND HELD POWER TOOLS, STATIONARY POWER TOOLS AND PNEUMATIC TOOLS * 
In addition to the 3-Year Limited Service Warranty currently included with RIDGID® Brand Hand Held Power Tools Stationary Power Tools, and Pneumatic Tools, purchasers of these products may elect for a limited time to receive a free Lifetime Service Agreement. To accept this Lifetime Service Agreement, you must register your product and submit proof of purchase as described below. The Lifetime Service Agreement provides the original owner of qualifying RIDGID® Brand tools a lifetime of free replacement batteries, free service and free replacement parts subject to the limitations set forth below.
The Lifetime Service Agreement is available free of charge, for a limited time on all RIDGID® Brand hand held power tools, stationary power tools and pneumatic tools, subject to the terms and conditions stated below. Customers have 90 days from date of purchase to register tools for the Lifetime Service Agreement.
*PROOF OF PURCHASE (RECEIPT AND ORIGINAL UPC CODE) WILL BE REQUIRED WHEN REGISTERING * 
*REGISTER YOUR TOOLS THROUGH RIDGID.COM TO ACCEPT THE RIDGID® BRAND LIFETIME SERVICE AGREEMENT * 
To accept the RIDGID® Brand Lifetime Service Agreement, you must register your qualifying RIDGID® Brand Hand Held Power Tool, Stationary Power Tool or Pneumatic Tool within 90 days after purchase. For expedited handling, register by logging on to www.ridgid.com, click on “Support,” then “Product Registration,” and choose the appropriate product category to be led through the registration process. You may also register by US mail - simply complete a registration form found at point of purchase, then mail the card together with a copy of your store receipt and the original UPC from the package of the qualifying product to: RIDGID® Hand Held and Stationary Power Tool Technical Service, PO Box 1427, Anderson, SC 29622.
All registrations must be made under the name of an individual person. Within approximately 6-8 weeks after completion of the registration process, you will receive confirmation via email or US mail that will include your Lifetime Service Agreement Identification Number. Keep track of this number as you will need it in order to obtain service for your product under the Lifetime Service Agreement. A Lifetime Service Agreement card will be mailed to you; this will also include your Lifetime Service Agreement Identification Number.


----------

